# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Cotización de Fertilizantes Organicos

## Jose M

Estimados Amigos de Agroforum: 
En la actualidad me encuentro realizando un estudio de viabilidad de producción orgánica de rosas en diversos puntos de la serranía peruana, para la elaboración de los costos anuales, me gustaría contactar con algún representante comercial de productos orgánicos, que me pueda brindar cotización (de estudio o orientativa) de precios de todo tipo de fertilizantes, macronutrientes y micronutrientes quelatados, bioestimulantes ademas de plaguicidas con materia activa tipo matrine o aceite de neen, pero todo con certificación orgánica para Europa.   
SaludosTemas similares: Solicito cotización de 3500 kg de kiwicha grano org y conv. Artículo: Existe potencial para uso de fertilizantes orgánicos y químicos, afirma CultiVida cotización de equipos para producción de maíz pelado - mote Artículo: Mangos deshidratados peruanos tienen mejor cotización que los de México Empresa importadora de usa busca cotizacion de azucar

----------


## Miguel Angel Muñoz Lebon

Empresa Dedicada ala Producción y Comercialización Abonos 100 % Orgánicos
Humus de Lombriz, Compost, Musgo, Guano de Inverna, Abono Foliar, Tierra de chacra y Preparada, Viruta de Madera, Núcleo de Lombrices Rojas Californiana, Plantas Ornamentales, Instalacion y venta de grass - Venta de Palo de Eucalipto. NUESTRO COMPOST, HUMUS Y GUANO. ES CERTIFICADO POR LA "UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA DE LA MOLINA" OFRECEMOS LOS SIGUIENTES PRODUCTOS:
Humus de Lombriz ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) 15 soles - tonelada s/260.
Compost ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) 10 soles.-Tonelada s/ 180.
Guano de Inverna ( Sacos 50 Kg . c/u) s/ 8 - Tonelada 110
Tierra de chacra m³ S/ 70
Tierra Preparada ( Sacos 35 Kg . c/u) s/ 8.
Lombrices Roja Californiana Eisenia foetida para lombricultura y pesca.
*El kilo de Lombriz Roja Californiana s/ 100
*Balde de 18 litros que le vienes 5 kilos de lombrices Roja s/ 220
*Saco de Lombrices Californianas de 50 kilos S/400
ING. MIGUEL MUÑOZ 
CELULAR: 993114538 - RPC : 993617126. 
whatsApp +51993617126.
email: abono@abonoorganicoperu.com 
web : http://www.abonoorganicoperu.com
Abonos San Miguel Ruc 10426736221.
Número de cuenta ahorros en el Banco CRÉDITO BCP 19123463834041.

----------

